# Dago Red



## ROGIE (Jan 17, 2007)

I Know You Cant Buy Dago Red Kits, But Is There A Kit That Tastes Close To It I Can Buy?


----------



## ltcsludge (Nov 15, 2008)

my uncle used to make a really nice sweet red years ago. he died some time ago and the recipe was lost. however i have had succsess with grape juice conctntrate. 2 cans per gal and add sugar to 1090 SG. add yeast and let ferment. makes a nice sweet red


----------



## Luc (Nov 15, 2008)

Excuse me, I am a foreigner  
So I do not know what Dago Red is.
From the post I can however distill that it
is a commercial sweet red wine.

So why not do a 'reverse engineering'

First buy some bottles for testing.
Next look at the bottles to find information
on what grapes they are using. And if it is
a blend, find the percentages.
Otherwise call or e-mail them to find out
information.

Now take your titration kit and measure acidity.

Measure with the hydrometer the residual
sugar and the alcohol percentage will be on the bottle or
otherwise test that with the hydrometer.

So now you have all the info, order the grapes
and make your own.....

Luc


----------



## cpfan (Nov 15, 2008)

A couple of quick searches for Dago Red found

http://www.grapestomper.com/recdagored2.html
http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/request172.asp

Steve


----------



## ltcsludge (Nov 16, 2008)

Luc said:


> Excuse me, I am a foreigner
> So I do not know what Dago Red is.
> From the post I can however distill that it
> is a commercial sweet red wine.
> ...



i suppose if you really are into the science and specific flavors or sweetness ect you could do that but i find the best wine is the easiest to make i like to Keep It Simpley Stupid if you will KISS. corse i like wine in general and am not looking to win any awards for my wines just enjoy it in the eve and relax. however somw others may find this info useful it is a big world out there.


----------



## winemaker81 (Nov 20, 2008)

I grew up in the Utica/Rome area of upstate NY, which has a large Italian-American population. The guys that made Dago Red typically bought California grapes (came in by train), mostly Zinfandel typically lightened with Muscat, sometimes with other available grapes thrown in. Generally it was a Chianti-style blend, mostly red with some white to lighten it.

One guy always kicked the brix to 28, fermented it out dry. Burned going down and hit hard. Not my taste, but it was popular in some quarters ...


----------



## shoes (Jan 4, 2009)

always thought dago red was not backsweetend, could be wrong, been wrong before!


----------



## cpfan (Jan 4, 2009)

shoes said:


> always thought dago red was not backsweetend, could be wrong, been wrong before!


Yeah they probably added so much sugar that the yeast couldn't handle it all. Resulting in high alcohol, residual sweetness wine. A headache maker.

Steve


----------



## Chateau Joe (Jan 21, 2009)

winemaker81 said:


> I grew up in the Utica/Rome area of upstate NY, which has a large Italian-American population. ...



I grew up not far from there. 

I make a sweet red that I call Dago Red from a WE Bergamais kit. I just sweeten it up after its done.

Funny I got the name Dago Red from a listening to Da Yooper cd's. They mention it all the time.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2009)

some of the zinfindel wine is pretty close but not the real thing
i made dago red with my grandpa for years.
bought Calf grapes used no yeast or sugar quite a kick quite a taste


----------



## Old Tymer (Feb 5, 2009)

Dago Red is a derogatory name for Italian home made Wine. In Italy it was made with savongese grapes (the one Chianti is made with) In califorina Zinfandel is the American version of the savongese grapes (actually the same seeds). The wine that most of the Italians I know is a Zinfandel Alicante mix (82% Zin 12% Alicante). This recipe has been made in my family for 60+ years.


----------

